# [Kindle DX Case] Noreve Ambition Selection - Ebony Pebbled Leather



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I think the Noreve DX case design has been released for a while now. Has anyone seen it in the Ambition (i.e. pebbled leather) selection? The reason is I haven't owned any of Noreve's cases in its newest pebbled leather and have only seen pictures of it so far; from what I can see, the pictures didn't seem to portray the Ebony color of that leather well - it looked more of lighter grey than black probably due to the coating on the leather under the bright lightings of the flash or environment.

Has anyone had any experience with Noreve Ambition Selection? If so, how do you think would the leather go well for a large-sized case like the DX? Is the granulation too large relative to the case's size? I thought that when this leather was used for the Kindle 2 case, the relative size of the granulation and the size of the Kindle 2 case makes it look weird.

Lastly, how does the leather feel and look? Does it feel plastic and lack of grip or does it feel as buttery and soft as Noreve's perpetual selection? How durable is it against scratches and pressure force? Does it have an executive, serious, classy, and chic feel/look to it?

Thanks...


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

My friend and I have Noreve cases in the Ambition pebbled leather. Mine is Chestnut, for my K2, and his is black, for his DX. Both look very, very good and I think the grain size works well for both. According to Noreve, the Ambition leather is the most durable of their three choices and resists wear and scratching.

The pebbled leather looks and feels FANTASTIC. It's even better than the Perpetual. There is no obvious coating on it --nothing that looks shiny or feels slippery. The Ebony is definitely black, not charcoal or any other sort of gray. (One reviewer described it as "soft black", and I think the impression of a softer black is caused by the texture.) The leather is soft and luscious, definitely buttery, and is exactly what you described -- executive, serious, classy, and chic. If that's the look you want you will be pleased.

Here is a link to a review with some photos of a K2 case in Ebony Ambition:

http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/

This link is for color and texture descriptions:

http://www.casescoop.com/2009/06/24/noreves-color-and-texture-breakdown/


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> My friend and I have Noreve cases in the Ambition pebbled leather. Mine is Chestnut, for my K2, and his is black, for his DX. Both look very, very good and I think the grain size works well for both. According to Noreve, the Ambition leather is the most durable of their three choices and resists wear and scratching.
> 
> The pebbled leather looks and feels FANTASTIC. It's even better than the Perpetual. There is no obvious coating on it --nothing that looks shiny or feels slippery. The Ebony is definitely black, not charcoal or any other sort of gray. (One reviewer described it as "soft black", and I think the impression of a softer black is caused by the texture.) The leather is soft and luscious, definitely buttery, and is exactly what you described -- executive, serious, classy, and chic. If that's the look you want you will be pleased.
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting a picture of your Kindle 2 case? I would like a better picture portraying the granulation texture better.

Indeed, I had looked at those photos posted by casescoop but that black ambitions leather of the Kindle 2 case looks more like grey than anything else. And the granulation seem rather large and unappealing at all; I'd blame it on the quality of the photos if the color is as described by you. Would you be able to comment whether those photos casescoop took is indeed representive of how the leather is in real life in terms of the color and texture? Thanks.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

The color is definitely black and the pebble grain is small and subtle. Of course, "small" and "subtle" are relative terms. What seems small and subtle to me might look enormous and blatant to you. I'm not able to provide photos of my cover, so I suggest you go back to the Case Scoop review and look at those photos again. I think it's possible that you are being misled by the extreme close-ups.

Anyway, compare the shot of the Noreve logo with the ones which show the entire cover. The color reads as black in the logo shot and lighter in the others. That is definitely a matter of lighting. Also, the light is angled and creates highlights and shadows which make the difference between the high and low areas much more dramatic than they really are.

In another review (link below) the photos show the grain more accurately, especially in the side-by-side shots of the front and back. (Click on the photos to enlarge them.) Note too that the reviewer describes the pebble grain as "subtle". The true color doesn't come across in these pictures either, and that's a matter of lighting again.

http://justanothermobilemonday.com/Wordpress/2009/05/04/review-noreve-case-for-the-amazon-kindle-2/

Look at the photos with my descriptions and provisos in mind, and if after doing that you still think the pebble texture is unappealing then perhaps you would be happier with the smooth leather.


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I sure am glad you mentioned the black isn't represented properly on that JAMM review too; that was what initially got me thinking - is this case's black like grey? The texture does seem to be better in the JAMM review. Seems like this leather is particularly hard to capture an accurate representation on camera.

Thanks for your help so far. Looks like the pebbled leather is the one to go; having a large case with smooth leather might be too plain...


----------



## CaseScoop (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys! If you like your Noreve Kindle cases and are interested in winning $100 store credit for Noreve products, check out this link: http://tinyurl.com/yg69vpk to see contest details. All you have to do is tell NoreveUSA what you think of their products, regardless of if you have a case or not! It's simple. Just express your own opinion and you could win $100 store credit for any Noreve product! Good luck! We hope to hear what you have to say!


----------

